# Jig pouring problem



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

With the help I've received on this site my jig pouring has gone well, but the new mold presents a problem. This mold makes round head jigs from 1/64 thru 1/8 and hooks from #10 thru #4. The problem is keeping the hooks lined up when I close the mold. No matter how careful I am at least one hook slips out of the groove and the mold will not close properly. Any tricks to keeping the hooks in place?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Never poured jigs but might try a light touch of Vaseline to hold em in place. Is it in a particular spot or does it vary? If its the same one, maybe the groove isn't deep enough.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the same size mold. Same problem. I just do two at at time no issue. Takes a lil longer but I mainly use the 32 and 16th the 64th needs filed slightly or something. I get mohawks otherwise.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Make sure the hinges on your mold are well oiled and laying flat on a flat surface. Do you carbonize your mold? It seems to help. To carbonize, light a candle and hold both sides of the mold over the flame. Let the soot cover all of the crevices on the mold. I usually do this at the start of each casting session. Hope this helps.

Wes


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

ldrjay said:


> I have the same size mold. Same problem. I just do two at at time no issue. Takes a lil longer but I mainly use the 32 and 16th the 64th needs filed slightly or something. I get mohawks otherwise.


I was told to try a touch of hot melt glue and that it would melt away when the mold is poured. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Have you tried laying them on both sides? I know with mine one works and one they fall out when I close it and pick it up


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I called Do-It at 866-984-3648 and asked for Lloyd. He told me what to do and I think it is working. I haven't poured yet after fixing the mold, but it closes up nicely. I'll pour tomorrow. Too long to go into detail here, but it involves trying one set of hooks at a time and only move to the next set once this set closes the mold. If they don't work smack it with a hammer. I used a heavy rubber mallet. I love it when a manufacturer actually tries to help fix a problem. Even if it involves a hammer. lol


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Star1pup said:


> I called Do-It at 866-984-3648 and asked for Lloyd. He told me what to do and I think it is working. I haven't poured yet after fixing the mold, but it closes up nicely. I'll pour tomorrow. Too long to go into detail here, but it involves trying one set of hooks at a time and only move to the next set once this set closes the mold. If they don't work smack it with a hammer. I used a heavy rubber mallet. I love it when a manufacturer actually tries to help fix a problem. Even if it involves a hammer. lol


the mold could be warp from heat.
get yourself welders C clamp wise grip.
put the mold on table,sticking 3" out on the edge,put the hooks in close the mold while laing on table,then squize with wise grip,and now take of table,holding wise grip handle,you can pour,by holding the mold with wise grip handle.
lay the mold on left side and on right side when you put the hooks in,find which side work beter.
troubleshoot which hook is doing that?
put only one hook in close and move the mold to see if the hook stay in correct,then do secon hook,
some time the hook size wire could be the problem,difrent model of hook.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> the mold could be warp from heat.
> get yourself welders C clamp wise grip.
> put the mold on table,sticking 3" out on the edge,put the hooks in close the mold while laing on table,then squize with wise grip,and now take of table,holding wise grip handle,you can pour,by holding the mold with wise grip handle.
> lay the mold on left side and on right side when you put the hooks in,find which side work beter.
> ...


This is close to what Do-It told me. I put in the first 2 hooks and closed the mold. It didn't close completely so I wacked it with the mallet with the hooks in. It closed so I left those hooks in and put in the next pair. It closed so I left them in too and tried the next pair. Didn't close so wacked it again. It closed. It now closes with all hooks in so I think I'm okay. I'm waiting until I have time to pour a round and see if it really is fixed. Do-It customer service was very helpful.


----------

